# Sir N has become "interested" in Little C



## NC's Mom (Oct 23, 2004)

All right, explain this to me. He has been neutered for years. Little C has been spayed. Practically overnight we have gone from Little C is annoying and icky to Little C is one hot little number. He has started humping everything in sight. He has tried going after Little C, but she just puts her tail down and ignores him. He isn't quite sure about how to go about getting what he wants from her anyway. So, I've got one heck of a horny dog to deal with. Perhaps I should let him hump a pillow till it's out of his system? Oh, and what is really sad is that Little C is not even teasing him by flashing her behind at him like she does with Marshy. And no, she doesn't have a thing for Marshy...when he tries to take her up on her offer, she either moves out of the way very quickly or snaps at him. With Sir N, she just puts her tail down and continues whatever she was doing.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Hmmmm, coincidentally something very similar is happening here but it is not with Kallie... it is with a pillow. Catcher is 11 months old, neutered, and has never humped anything ever. Then a couple nights ago he was humping like no tomorrow with the pillow that is in his crate.... It was so weird to see my sweet, innocent baby doing that!!









I wonder what brings these things on? Wonder why Sir N and Catcher are suddenly in to humping? :new_Eyecrazy:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Didn't either of you hear that in the Spring, a young man's fancy turns to love???

Seriously, just because they are neutered doesn't mean that males lose all of their instincts. This is the time of year with the longer daylight hours and warmer weather that the females are coming into heat. I'm wondering if there is a female dog in heat nearby (the scent travels for miles) and companions and pillows are the only thing available. 

I friend up in New York who bred Golden Retrievers. They had a neutered male rescue who was actually able to mate with one of the females (although, of course, no puppies resulted).

Boys will be boys!


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

OH my gosh! This is weird. Last night, Cloud grabbed my arm like he was gonna do something with it, but he stopped.


----------



## NC's Mom (Oct 23, 2004)

Lady's Mom,

So you are saying that Sir N is twitter-pated?









I'm a little worried that he will manage to do it with Little C. He's three times her size. What if she gets hurt? I'm sure it'd be the thrill of his life--he's still a virgin. And if she were bigger, I wouldn't really worry about it. But, she's so tiny....


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Too funny!

It also could be a dominance issue according to this:

My male dog keeps trying to mount my spayed female dog. What should I do? 
Category: Canine 


What can I do to get my male dog to leave my female dog alone? He keeps sniffing her and trying to mount her all of the time. She has been fixed ever since she was 10 weeks old. Is she still giving some sort of scent even though she has been fixed? I feel so bad yelling at my male dog all of the time to leave her alone. This has been going on for at least two months. HELP! 
Neuter the dog if he is intact and consider behavior modification.



This problem is not likely due to your female dog. My first question for you is whether or not your male dog is neutered. If he is not, he will continue this behavior. Testosterone is a potent hormone and will cause many male dogs to mount things. I would recommend that you consider neutering him if he is not already.

The other possibility is that he is doing this as a means of showing dominance. How long have the two dogs been together? Most dogs work this issue out within the first two to three months of being together.

Mounting behavior is not limited to male dogs. Unspayed females and sometimes spayed ones may also engage in mounting behavior. In the latter situation, the dog may be trying to "tell" everyone that she thinks that she is the boss. In the former case the mounting behavior may result from either hormone-related factors or from dominance behavior.

Mounting behavior directed at people is usually a sign of dominance-aggression. In such cases the dog’s owner should consider basic obedience training with the dog. These classes can teach dogs to be less dominant with owners and can help to deter dogs from mounting others. 

If your male dog is already neutered, and if the two dogs do not seem to have any issues with which one is the "boss," you may want to consider using distractions or deterrents to get the male dog to stop. You should also consider basic obedience training with your dog. 

Consult your veterinarian about this problem. The doctor may perform a physical examination and conduct some blood tests. Occasionally this behavior may be treated with medication. Otherwise, the veterinarian may refer you to an animal behaviorist in your area. 

That might be the issue between Sir N and Little C, but doesn't explain Catcher's behavior! If he's trying to dominate a pillow, he has some serious issues! :lol:


----------



## NC's Mom (Oct 23, 2004)

Well, maybe he has finally realized what Little C has been doing behind him all these months. Because she is so little, all she manages to hump is the air behind him.







I didn't realize that he was even aware of what she was doing. He cracked down her trying to hump his head, but I think that was because he could see her and knew what she was doing.

Hmmm....well, if Sir N is wanting to be dominant over Little C, then I'm all for it! She could stand to be taken down a peg or two and maybe it'd teach her a lasting lesson to respect those older and bigger than she. However, he isn't only trying to go after her--there are also the pillows. And, I didn't mention it before, but also my backpack, the covers on the bed, the kangaroo he got from his secret santa, the edge of the door, and my leg and foot. (Though that was when they were concealed under the covers and I'm not sure he realized what he was humping. He also stopped immediately when I told him off.)

This smilie seems appropriate for the overall topic, but I couldn't decide exactly where to put it.


----------



## dhodina (Apr 1, 2005)

Our spayed female pitbull used to try to hump my son and husband. It was whenever she would get excited...Mostly if Randy and Evan were wrestling. It wasn't really a dominance thing it was more a I'm so excited I want to play and you won't let me so I am going to hump you.


----------



## nataliecmu (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom_@Apr 13 2005, 06:59 AM
> *I wonder what brings these things on? Wonder why Sir N and Catcher are suddenly in to humping?  :new_Eyecrazy:
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=52148*


[/QUOTE]


Add Tini to the list, she started humping my leg last night... I was standing too!!! She was honestly like -->









Could there maybe be a not-fixed female within a mile of your houses? (This wouldn't apply to Tini)... male dogs act CRAZY when females are in heat...


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by nataliecmu+Apr 13 2005, 09:54 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Add Tini to the list, she started humping my leg last night... I was standing too!!! She was honestly like -->









Could there maybe be a not-fixed female within a mile of your houses? (This wouldn't apply to Tini)... male dogs act CRAZY when females are in heat...
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=52204
[/B][/QUOTE]

For Tini I think it was just her trying to show you that she was the one in charge.


----------



## nataliecmu (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lexi's Mom+Apr 13 2005, 11:02 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
*[/QUOTE]

For Tini I think it was just her trying to show you that she was the one in charge.








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=52208
[/B][/QUOTE]


Okay, so should I acknowledge it?


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by nataliecmu+Apr 13 2005, 10:06 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Okay, so should I acknowledge it?
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=52209
[/B][/QUOTE]

It is kind of up to you. If you don't like her to do it then correct her. Tell her no and then distract her with a toy or something. Lexi only did it once to a toy. I told her NO! and she has never done it again.


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

Tuffy has been a humping machine lately too!.. he has this one toy that is a little white dog and boy, he loves that little white dog. I've many times taken it away from him but he looks at me with those huge puppy dog eyes and I can't help but give it back. I'm just hoping that he won't try that with little Pixie.. at least he's neutered!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LadysMom_@Apr 13 2005, 09:14 AM
> *Too funny!
> 
> That might be the issue between Sir N and Little C, but doesn't explain Catcher's behavior! If he's trying to dominate a pillow, he has some serious issues!  :lol:
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=52173*


[/QUOTE]

Marj, it is weird because even though Catcher is dominant over Kallie he has never tried to hump her.... sometimes he will jump on her rear area for maybe a second and she does the same to him. This thing with the pillow was some serious humping though... he was like in another world!







(Just had to use the "hump" smilie again!!!)

BTW, he didn't do it last night!! Yea!


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## ilove_d&m (Apr 7, 2004)

My girls are humpers too







specially Maya. when daezie has chew in her mouth or a toy Maya goes crazy humping her from head to tail








Maya looks so funny doing that to Daezie and Daezie after a while would snap at her and Maya stops.

Daezie has done it just a few times to Maya. But the alpha of 2 is Daezie, so who knows


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

there must be something in the water!!!! LOL. 


this is my story:

GRUFFI PEED INSIDE PETSMART!! 

i was mortified! it was so embarrassing and they were like "he peed, you have to clean it up" and cynthia was like "what?!"...we COULD NOT BELIEVE that he peed inside a building!! i was upset.


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by doctorcathy_@Apr 13 2005, 11:13 AM
> *there must be something in the water!!!!  LOL.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
That's another thing Tuffy has been doing.. marking like a fiend!! He started marking a few weeks ago just randomly around the house!!! It's so weird because he's never had the urge to mark at home! I swear, I thought he was gearing up for the new puppy by marking his territory.. This morning the little [email protected]#$ peed all over Pixie's new bed! Argh!


----------



## lani (Sep 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ilove_d&m_@Apr 13 2005, 10:05 AM
> *My girls are humpers too
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


I didn't know girls do that.....


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NC's Mom_@Apr 13 2005, 08:05 AM
> *I'm sure it'd be the thrill of his life--he's still a virgin.  And if she were bigger, I wouldn't really worry about it.  But, she's so tiny....
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=52171*


[/QUOTE]


----------



## ilove_d&m (Apr 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lani+Apr 13 2005, 08:35 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I didn't know girls do that..... 
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=52420
[/B][/QUOTE]

I don't think is a sexual related with girls







I think Maya wants what Deazie is chewing or playing with.


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

Ha! What's going on with all our babies!!!!! Peanut's been humping up a storm too! He loves his hedgehog stuffed animal, I think it's love...


----------



## NC's Mom (Oct 23, 2004)

Thankfully, Sir N's horny time seems to be over!







I'm glad because I don't remember him ever getting THAT bad even before he was neutered! (and he was neutered rather late)


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Thank you ALL! I got my morning smile. Happy to see that Sadie isn't the only girl who's given it a go. She tries to hump Sassy, who just looks confused. Luckily its only happened a time or two. The first time it happened I was appalled. Pretty sure its a dominance issue there, though. Sadie never humped a pillow or toy. The behaviour started when Sassy came.


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by msmagnolia_@Apr 15 2005, 07:53 AM
> *She tries to hump Sassy, who just looks confused.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=52896*


[/QUOTE]

That's so funny. I can't picture it though, its too much for me!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NC's Mom_@Apr 14 2005, 05:50 PM
> *Thankfully, Sir N's horny time seems to be over!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
Same here with Catcher.... the last couple nights he was in his crate playing with the pillow but no humping at all.... I wonder what it was a few days ago... a full moon or what!!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Ooops double post....


----------



## 2happymalts (May 19, 2004)

Pudge has one stuffed animal that has been his buddy for ever. He occasionally decides it is "hammer time" and takes it in the other room and is gone for a minute or two and comes bouncing back, that is the only thing he tries this on thank goodness







He is pretty private about it also, which is very nice doesn't embarass me in front of others







) Josie will try to mount Pudge to show dominance and has done that from the time she was a baby-it was weird the first time it happened, I called the vet and said do I have a gender confused dog...they laughed at me and educated me on dominance.....


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

Hahaha!!!!! 2HappyMalts, Pudge is so cute about the whole situation!! 'Hammer time'...that's great


----------



## Angus (Mar 9, 2005)

This has been too funny. 

I came home Saturday night to find the _crayon out of the carton_, so to speak.  At first I didn't know what it was (eeeewww...it was blood red, and I've never seen it before!). I was totally traumatized! Then last night, he had one again! I don't know what's brought this on, but it's safe to say I'm hiding his lamb, just in case.

Angus has had a love-affair with his lamb from almost the day he got it. He'd hump, I'd take it away, then give it back a few days later. He'd wait a while, and hump again....Here's his lamb:










We're looking at having him fixed in June (hoping his teeth finish falling out by then!)...I hope this isn't a glimpse of things to come! :new_Eyecrazy:


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

Angus, I did the same thing the first time I saw the blood red 'crayon'







My bf got a kick out of me freaking out and trying to pick Peanut up so I could see what was going on with him...Peanut's my first dog, I didn't know what it was


----------



## NC's Mom (Oct 23, 2004)

What's worse is the wet dream. I'm NOT kidding! Sir N had one; hopefully it was the only one ever! We were both lying on the bed. I was reading; he was sleeping. He started to twitch and make these really weird sounds that my then boyfriend swore up and down sounded like "people sex sounds" (and he was specific on who the "people" were







). Anyway, I reached over to pet him and calm him down because, hey, the walls in that place WERE paper thin. I left my hand just lying there, near him for a moment in case he started up again when I suddenly felt something wet. I looked just in time to see something kinda whitish shooting out from Sir N's er, fifth leg. ON MY HAND! 

After I finished feeling grossed out and had about washed the skin off my hand, I suddenly realized.....what if that wasn't the first time? What if he has done that many times? On my bed? *barf* ON MY PILLOW?!?! I've never _seen _him do that again, but I stay well out of range whenever I hear those noises while he is sleeping.


----------



## Sunshine (Aug 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NC's Mom_@Apr 19 2005, 05:43 PM
> *What's worse is the wet dream.  I'm NOT kidding!  Sir N had one; hopefully it was the only one ever!  We were both lying on the bed.  I was reading; he was sleeping.  He started to twitch and make these really weird sounds that my then boyfriend swore up and down sounded like "people sex sounds" (and he was specific on who the "people" were
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]





































I am SOOOOOO glad I have a female puppy!! I surely wouldn't cope with that!!


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NC's Mom_@Apr 19 2005, 04:43 PM
> *What's worse is the wet dream.  I'm NOT kidding!  Sir N had one; hopefully it was the only one ever!  We were both lying on the bed.  I was reading; he was sleeping.  He started to twitch and make these really weird sounds that my then boyfriend swore up and down sounded like "people sex sounds" (and he was specific on who the "people" were
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
EWWW!! Where is that barf smilie when you need it? I don't even want to think of what Tuffy has done to his favorite little stuffed friend.. I guess as long as he's doing it to the toy and not Pixie I'm good.. I think. Ewww again!


----------

